# Kaufberatung Grafikkarte



## gwyneth (27. Januar 2016)

Tag allerseits,

ich wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand beim Kauf einer GraKa hilft.
Ich bin bestimmt nicht zu faul, im Internet eigene Recherchen anzustellen:

Grafikkarten-Charts / Grafikkarten Rangliste - Hardware-Infos

Die besten Grafikkarten für Spieler - Zehn Tipps für jeden Geldbeutel - GameStar

Grafikkarten für den Spiele-Herbst: Tipps und Marktübersicht

Es kämen mehrere in Frage:
 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 4GB
 - AMD Radeon R7 370  4 GB (GDDR5, 256 Bit)
 - AMD Radeon R9 280(X)
 - AMD Radeon R9 380(X)
Aufgrund der Fülle der Informationen raucht mir der Schädel und ich kann mich zu keinem Entschluss durchringen.

WOFÜR brauche ich die Karte ?

Für ein bißchen Internet reicht der onboard-Chipsatz aus, das dürfte klar sein. Am Wochenende spiele ich regelmäßig Adventure-games und habe bei den meisten Spielen - die ich allerdings auf einem zweiten Rechner spiele - keine Probleme mit ruckelfreier Darstellung. Dieser PC ist schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen und ist mit einer ATI Radeon X1950 Pro GraKa bestückt ( 512 MB ).
Manche Spiele streiken aber, ruckeln ohne Ende, es hat einfach keinen Sinn, zu diesen Spielen zählen u.a. Schizm, Cursed Mountain
Mein "schnellerer" Rechner hat bislang noch keine gescheite GraKa, deshalb habe ich die entsprechenden Werte unten angegeben.
Gängige Grafikkarten haben so um die 2 GB, Testseiten raten aber dazu, sich auf 4 GB einzustellen. Nun bin ich am rätseln, ob ich mich mit 2 GB arrangieren soll oder mich auf 4 GB einpeile.
Mit Ego-Shooter-Spielen oder Rennern wie z.B. Crysis 3, Anno 2070,  Battlefield 4, Call of Duty usw. habe ich nichts am Hut.

Sind die von mir oben aufgelisteten Karten "Perlen vor die Sä....e" für den schnelleren Rechner, weil die auch preislich im oberen Mittelklassebereich liegen oder würde für meine Zwecke auch eine kleinere Karte völlig ausreichen ?
Vom Preis her wäre ich auch bereit, so um die 220.-€ anzulegen.

Die Daten von dem Rechner, in den die Karte rein soll:

Windows 7 Home Premium, 32 bit

Prozessor
3,30 gigahertz AMD FX -6100 Six-Core
288 kilobyte primary memory cache
6144 kilobyte secondary memory cache
8192 kilobyte tertiary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (3 total)
Hyper-threaded (6 total)

Festplatte 
500,00 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
317,52 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

Board
ASUSTeK Computer INC. M5A78L-M LX V2 Rev X.0x
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz

Memory Modules
3328 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory
Slot 'DIMM0' has 4096 MB

Display 
AMD 760G [Display adapter]

Netzteil
MS-Tech; MS-N450 Watt

Multimedia 
Realtek High Definition Audio

...hoffe, die Infos reichen für eine Beurteilung.

Gruß, gwyneth


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. Januar 2016)

Hallo, als erstes mal die Frage was DU denn mit der Karte anstellen willst? 

Falls du für deine ca 220€ das Maximum r ausholen willst könntest du in Richtung r9 270x oder r9 380 schauen.

Stärkere Karten würden bei dem fx 6100 keinen Sinn machen. 

Die r9 270x hat nur 2gb Speicher was für die Zukunft nicht gut ist und ist langsamer als die r9 380.

Also jenachdem was du anstellen willst würde ich mich auf eine dieser Karten konzentrieren.

In diesen Preisbereichen weist AMD meist ein deutlich besseres Preis Leistungsverhältnis auf. Mehr Geld würde ich für eine Karte in deinem System nicht ausgeben von daher ist dein Rahmen von 220€ gut angesetzt.

LG Basti

Edit: habe gerade gesehen, die r7 370 mit 4gb könnte auch was für dich sein. Die gibt's auch mit 2gb aber ich würde dann die Version mit 4gb empfehlen.


----------



## gwyneth (27. Januar 2016)

Morgen,

Danke für die Antwort.


> ...was DU denn mit der Karte anstellen willst


wie beschrieben: adventure games sollten möglichst störungs - und ruckelfrei laufen.

Deiner Meinung nach machen stärkere Karten - bei einer fx 6100 CPU - als die von mir aufgeführten wenig Sinn, das ist auch wichtig zu wissen.

Es scheint wohl auch so zu sein, daß der trend in Richtung 4 GB geht. Also werde ich die Auswahl enger eingrenzen.

...weitere Meinungen werden gerne gelesen...

Gruß, gwyneth


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2016)

Also, ich wage zu behaupten, dass DIE Games und DIE Detailmodi, denen 2GB vielleicht nicht reichen, für Dich eh nicht interessant sein werden. Zudem dürfte eine R7 370 oder auch GTX 950 (ca 20% schneller, aber auch 30€ teurer als die AMD) für Dich sicher auch schon genug sein. DIE Games bzw. genauer gesagt deren Grafik-Modi, die mehr Power dringend brauchen, werden nämlich vermutlich auch mehr CPU-Power brauchen als Dein PC hat. 

Wenn du aber sichergehen willst und es auch nicht schlimm findest, wenn du vlt 40-50€ mehr ausgibst als das, was auch schon "gut genug" wäre, dann nimm eine R9 380 oder GTX 960. Allerdings könnte auch Dein Netzteil da ein Problem werden: MS-Tech hat(te) keinen guten Ruf, und dann auhc nur 450W...? UND ein so alter PC...? Hat das Netzteil denn PCIe-Stecker? Vlt. lieber ne GTX 950 + neues Netzteil nehmen, das kommt mit 220€ dann gut hin.


----------



## Alisis1990 (27. Januar 2016)

Kann mich da anschliessen. Schau erstmal am Netzteil ob das nen PCIe Stromstecker hat und ob das überhaupt die Leistung bringen kann.

Bei Günstigen Netzteilen ist das oft so eine Sache.

Sowas wird gern übersehen, aber dafür haben wir ja zum Glück unseren Herbboy.


----------



## gwyneth (27. Januar 2016)

Als ich den Rechner vor ca. 2 1/2 Jahren gekauft hatte, war ich eigentlich ganz schön stolz darauf, über eine CPU mit 3,30 Gigahertz/6-Kern-Prozessor zu verfügen. Damals wollte ich irgendwann mal eine GraKa dazukaufen, aber solange wie dieser PC mit seinem AMD 760G lief, war ich zufrieden. So zog sich alles hin, bis mir zwei oder drei Spiele einen Strich durch die Rechnung machten und jetzt bin ich's leid, es kommt eine !
Nun schreibt Herbboy:





> UND ein so alter PC...?


(ja,ja, ich hab's befürchtet, daß ich wieder mal mit Altmetall arbeite)

Das Netzteil ist vielleicht nicht das stärkste, aber es hat den erforderlichen 6-pol-Anschluss. Wenn es den Geist aufgeben sollte: noch hab' ich fünf Monate Garantie, aber an einem Austausch wird es nun auch nicht scheitern.

Ich sehe schon, nicht zuletzt der Empfehlung Herbboys wegen: mit 2 GB sollte es ebenfalls funktionieren, ich seh' mir nochmal die Leistungs-/ Stromverbrauchsdaten der 2 GB-Klasse an.

Danke für eure Ratschläge und Einschätzungen.

gwyneth


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2016)

gwyneth schrieb:


> (ja,ja, ich hab's befürchtet, daß ich wieder mal mit Altmetall arbeite)


 also, ich meinte halt vor allem wegen der Grafikkarte - die CPU geht ja noch, die ist n icht so alt - aber eine X1950, meine Herren, das ist schon Urzeit...    daher halt der Verdacht, dass das Netzteil auch schon viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. 

Und selbst mit ner 100€-Karte hättest du schon nen Riesensprung im Vergleich zur X1950 




> Das Netzteil ist vielleicht nicht das stärkste, aber es hat den erforderlichen 6-pol-Anschluss.


 das hängt vom genauen Modell ab, ob ein 6Pol-Stecker reicht. Bei den GTX 960 gibt es einige, die 6Pin brauchen, aber auch welche, die 2x 6Pin brauchen., Bei den R7 370 ebenfalls. Bei den GTX 950 wiederum kommen an sich fast alle verfügbaren Modelle mit nur 1x 6Pin aus, aber bei den R9 380 brauchen aber alle entweder 2x 6Pin oder 1x 8Pin.


----------

